# Is it normal for snakes to like being on your neck?



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Is it normal for my ball python, Butters, to really like hanging on my neck? I was just wondering because he'll just sit there for a long time


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Buttersballpython said:


> Is it normal for my ball python, Butters, to really like hanging on my neck? I was just wondering because he'll just sit there for a long time


It does so for fear of falling off, and if its against your bare neck then it's simply using you as a heat source.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

It always seems fine until they poo down the inside of your collar and it slimes it's way down your back.


----------

